# Bujinkan and the Bansenshukai , Ninpiden , and Shoninki...any connections ?



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey, All. 

Had a question in the back of my head for quite some time. 
Is there a connection or correlation to the Togakure Ryu, Gikan Ryu , and Komugakure Ryu of the Bujinkan, and the Bansenshukai , Ninpiden , and Shoninki Historical Texts dealing with the very subject of Ninjutsu / Ninpo ? Are the three former schools influenced by the latter texts in any way ? 

I've been perusing Tanemura-Sensei ' s Genbukan website for quite some time, and included a link to show. 


http://ninpo.org/historicalrecords/histrec.html

Pardon my ignorance, and thanks for your help. 

-BT


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, let's see how we go, then.

The Bansenshukai (Myriad Rivers Collect In The Sea) was written by a member of the Fujibayashi family (I've come across about three names associated with it), who, along with the Momochi and Hattori families were the "big three" of Iga Gumi. Within the Momochi lineage, the Gyokko and Koto Ryu passed through Momochi Sandayu, who was also said to have a number of alternate identities, including as a patriarch of the Fujibayashi family. So there's a connection there, to a degree.

The Ninpiden is a collection of tools and uses said to have been written by Hattori Hanzo, along with Momochi Sandayu possibly the most famous shinobi in Japanese history (he even still has a gate to Tokyo named after him). Ishitani Sensei, who passed a line of Kukishin Ryu and Takagi Ryu to Takamatsu Sensei was said to have had ancestors in the Kami Hattori clan, to which Hanzo belonged.

The Shoninki is written by a member of Kishu Ryu, and is specific to their traditions. One of the origin shories for Kukishin Ryu features mention of a "Kishu Ninja" named Yakushimaru Kurando in the rescue of the Emperor Go Daigo from the Ashikaga takeover, marking the beginning of the Nambokucho Period. So there's kind of a link there too.

However I am unaware of a specific link to Togakure Ryu, Gyokushin Ryu or Gikan Ryu (although both Gyokushin and Gikan trace their origins back to the 12th Soke of Gyokko Ryu, Sogyokan Ritsushi and his students). Togakure Ryu also has links in terms of it's origins to Gyokko Ryu, as it has basis' in Hakuun Ryu Ninjutsu, founded/headed by Hakuunsai Tozawa, also founder of Gyokko Ryu.

Does that help?


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Oct 27, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Well, let's see how we go, then.
> 
> The Bansenshukai (Myriad Rivers Collect In The Sea) was written by a member of the Fujibayashi family (I've come across about three names associated with it), who, along with the Momochi and Hattori families were the "big three" of Iga Gumi. Within the Momochi lineage, the Gyokko and Koto Ryu passed through Momochi Sandayu, who was also said to have a number of alternate identities, including as a patriarch of the Fujibayashi family. So there's a connection there, to a degree.
> 
> ...


 

Wow ... uhm...yeah ! LOL !  Thanks for that very thourough response.  Going to take some time and digest / disect this...but I will have more questions to this when I ( think ) I'm done .  Thanks, Brother . :asian:


----------

